# Snow wolf plows?



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I just got a 9' snow wolf Skid steer trip edge plow. But I can't find thier website anywhere. I know they make a side/wing kit to turn it into a pusher. Trying to find a set or pictures to build a set for.


----------



## crystaltopaz84 (Dec 22, 2005)

Doesn't look like Snow Wolf has a website (or at least I haven't found it yet) but using my 'excellent' Google skills LOL I found the site below that at least talks about the wing attachments and gives what looks like a number to call about them. Might not be what your looking for, but its a start.

http://www.snowbusiness.net/snowbusiness/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=381060&sk=&date=&pageID=3

Could also try this one that lists Snow Wolf products, but I didn't see any attachments.

http://www.equipitnow.com/

Found this in another thread on Plowsite:


StuveCorp;268578 said:


> The number for Snowolf is 1.800.905.2265, ask for Mark.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Yesterday I was at a Caterpillar dealership and they had a Wolf plow display...they even had one attached to one of their skid steers. I see you're in MD but perhaps you could call the dealership and get some info from them.

Here's the dealership's website ----> http://www.zieglercat.com/


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

www.wolfgroupintl.com site ive found. Although it doesnt give much info. How do you like the plow? Any problems thus far? Looking to purchase a couple, just wondering what people thought of them?


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have 7 of them and they are great.. I run the 9' for residential and the 9' with wings for commercial lots. All are mounted on skids. 4 New Hollands 2 Case and 1 Deere. The only thing to watch out for is with heavy snow the wings almost hold too much snow to push. All in all good plows.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a brochure and scanned it in here it is...


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Bird21;786526 said:


> I have 7 of them and they are great.. I run the 9' for residential and the 9' with wings for commercial lots. All are mounted on skids. 4 New Hollands 2 Case and 1 Deere. The only thing to watch out for is with heavy snow the wings almost hold too much snow to push. All in all good plows.


How long have you had them? Any problems with any of them? hydro lines need replacing often? Do you think the 10 ft blade would be pushing it for a JD 325 skid?

I see your from Nw IL, what dealer did you go through? I think the local dealer said something around 3200$ for an 8ft, but I want to shop around.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I went through Burris Equipment for a few and Kelper Bros. in Wisconsin for one when I was in a pinch. Payline West in Elgin carries them also. I have had minor use issues as 3 hydro lines in all the years I have had them. What are you doing commercial or residential. I have one large nieghborhood that we park two machines at and plow 110 propertys per storm. The others I use at Townhome developments and commercial lots. All in all great plows and the only ones I will run..


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

How can a company survive without a website these days?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

The link to the website was in post #4 above.


----------



## bamaa (Jan 23, 2004)

We love them. Very nice heavy duty plow that is ready to work. And it will stack snow up around the 12' -14' mark. the snow bank in the back we just started and we had a killer winter. Bill


----------

